# Tyco Pro Petty Superbird



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

I have the high bid right now.. Guy said its an original Superbird and doesnt have any damage to the rear wing or wheel wells.. Looks pretty nice to me, although Im not sure about the gray spot behind the one wheel.. maybe it was rusted out so the bondo'd up the quarter..lol Comments?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tycopro-Pet...271232354097?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item3f26b54731


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Someone should have told this guy about white primer. If it was an original the decals would have a yellow area underneath them every original I have seen has this. My opinion is this is a remake looking to score the big bucks this car usually brings. If you get it for 30 bux God bless you that is about all its worth. This is just my opinion and Not meant to bring the flaming comments my posts usually bring.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

clyde, flame, flame-flame!!!
but
how do you REALLY feel?
LOL


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

rdm95 said:


> I have the high bid right now.. Guy said its an original Superbird and doesnt have any damage to the rear wing or wheel wells.. Looks pretty nice to me, although Im not sure about the gray spot behind the one wheel.. maybe it was rusted out so the bondo'd up the quarter..lol Comments?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tycopro-Pet...271232354097?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item3f26b54731


"Looks" like some repair work...it doesn't exactly match the other side...

BUT if Bill Hall, Bob -Zilla, or ALpink could verify that much more better that I..
also some guy running around here that goes "Wheeee!!!! Snork!!-Snork!!!"
w/ be a great bet on his perceptions 2 (Parts Pig :thumbsup
down south here, I get confused; "Parts-Pig" or "Pig-Parts" (=BBQ ;-)...

no insult intended PP, playing on MY dyslexia, & "State of Mind-Medication" ...
PP WILL give u the straight, & if he's not sure, WILL tell u so ;-)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I do see some yellowing on some the decals. Other than the wear behind one of the wheel wells the paint wear looks correct. I think it is real. The only thing that looks a bit odd is the lack of wear/damage to the wing. I have had a couple of these and both had some minor dings on the wing. It would be nice to see a better shot of the roof as that decal us usually the most yellowed.

Here was one I had before I painted the wing










Getting the paint to match was a bitch. I think there is a fair shot that the one on eBay is real.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

......


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

It's too easy to talk from one's anal orifice without seeing my car in person. The paint loss noted in the description is down to the original milky-white plastic. It looks like someone put something on the track that flung from the tires (TNT, oil or traction goo?) and softened the paint. I am adding some pics tonight that show the underside. If not for that this would be stunning. It has NOT been repainted, touched up or re-decaled. If I didn't have an even nicer one on the shelf, I'd keep this car.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

ruh roh!


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

was meaning no disrespect.. just wanted to post to get the opinions from those who are far more knowledgeable than myself and know what to look for when it comes to things like this. Sorry


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Nah, you only had fair questions and observations. We're good. Some people, on the other hand, like to try to look smarter than they really are. Good luck bidding.:thumbsup:


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Great " Self - Analysis" Adjective. Its obvious those Self help books are working for ya. Keep up the good work we are all proud of you.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Three more pics added to the listing for those who asked for them.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

RDM if you did not post you were bidding on this I would have bid myself on it. 

No offense ajd350 but I won't bid against another hobbytalker. Looks like a nice car. :thumbsup:


----------



## tgallaway (Jun 17, 2013)

I have 3 of them, it looks like a very nice original to me.
should bring 300.00

Tom


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> RDM if you did not post you were bidding on this I would have bid myself on it.
> 
> No offense ajd350 but I won't bid against another hobbytalker. Looks like a nice car. :thumbsup:


Nor would I. Just common courtesy.


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Bid Jeep.. I cant afford it anyways! I just wanted to pretend like I could for awhile..lol I have a broken wing Petty and thats good enough for me. It still looks just as cool from across the room


----------

